# Asus File Transfer Server pop ups



## airforceone (Nov 22, 2003)

I have a pc running Windows 10. One of the hard drives in it is Asus. Two other family members have User accounts on this pc, so there are three accounts total. Every time the other two family members log into the pc, they receive this message, "ASUS File Transfer Service. To continue, enter a user name and password." Please see attached.

I never receive this message when I use the pc. Only the other two people. 

Is this file safe to remove? If so, how do I find it? I did a search for the file but it didn't show up. Was wondering if anyone else had a similar problem.

Thank you.

Joe


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I assume your account is the admin account? If so, then you would most likely not seeing this.

From what I can tell, that is a program to allow you to transfer files to/from a PC and an Android phone. Check the Startup tab in Task Manager and see if it's there, and if so, you can disable it so it does not show up on startup. You should still be able to manually start the program in the start menu.


----------



## airforceone (Nov 22, 2003)

Yes, I am administrator. I already had it disabled on my account but could not do so under anyone else's account as it did not show up on the Task Manager. The only sub items under Asus on the Start Menu are AI Suite 3 and AURA.

I did a search on the pc for asus*.exe and found three files with the words "File Transfer" in them. ASUSRelayWS.exe, asusnatnl_test.exe, and ASUSDMS.exe.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

airforceone said:


> Yes, I am administrator. I already had it disabled on my account but could not do so under anyone else's account as it did not show up on the Task Manager. The only sub items under Asus on the Start Menu are AI Suite 3 and AURA.
> 
> I did a search on the pc for asus*.exe and found three files with the words "File Transfer" in them. ASUSRelayWS.exe, asusnatnl_test.exe, and ASUSDMS.exe.


Check Services in MSCONFIG and disable it there.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

airforceone said:


> One of the hard drives in it is Asus


Asus does not mfg hard drives. Asus does mfg complete systems and motherboards. 
Asus file transfer is [usually] part of the asus suite. Why not just uninstall the program? Check asus suite and you should be able to simply remove asus file transfer.


----------



## airforceone (Nov 22, 2003)

I apologize. Motherboard. Not sure what I was thinking there. I went to the asus website but it was of no use. 

But you think I could uninstall the Asus suite 3 safely?

I don't want to delete AURA because if I'm not mistaken that's what runs the lighting.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

You can uninstall whatever part of the suite you want ie on/off charge, whatever. Open suite and select whatever you want to uninstall.


----------



## airforceone (Nov 22, 2003)

crjdriver said:


> You can uninstall whatever part of the suite you want ie on/off charge, whatever. Open suite and select whatever you want to uninstall.


Thanks much for your help!


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

You are welcome. You can mark your own thread as solved using the button at the upper left. No need for this one; I will mark it for you.


----------

